# Fireline Goldens and Shadalane



## Razigirl (Jul 25, 2010)

I am new to this forum and looking for some insight on some puppies I am looking at. Fireline has some puppies from Ransom and Hoopla that have been sent to Shadalane for placement. Random's dad is Arson who is a Show Dog Hall of Fame and Hoopla was bred by Beth Johnson. The pedigree looks good as far as I can see. Any information regarding Fireline and Shadalane would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't have any experience with either breeder, although Shadalane is located close to where we live (in north San Diego). Perhaps other members will have more insight.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Knowing next to nothing about the breeders you mentioned, I will say that I have always thought Shadalane's program of selling trained puppies for $6,500 last I checked is pretty crazy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I can verify that those two dogs have all of their clearances which is a plus! Fireline looks reputable I don't know about Shadalane--I don't care for the high cost of a trained puppy but if they are crossing all their t's and dotting their i's and someone is willing to pay....


----------



## Razigirl (Jul 25, 2010)

The puppies are not not part of Shadalane's training program and the price for the puppy seems consistent with champion lines. Just wondering if anyone knew about the breeders and kennels.


----------



## LucyBluz (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought a puppy from Alan at Shadalane Goldens 2 yrs ago. She was expensive but to me worth every penny. She is smart, has a great temperament and I literally get stopped every time I take her out by people telling me how beautiful she is. She has just passed all the requirements to be a therapy dog. Alan does a lot of research before breeding. We are very satisfied. Good luck.


----------



## LoveMyGoldenBo (Mar 31, 2013)

LucyBluz said:


> I bought a puppy from Alan at Shadalane Goldens 2 yrs ago. She was expensive but to me worth every penny. She is smart, has a great temperament and I literally get stopped every time I take her out by people telling me how beautiful she is. She has just passed all the requirements to be a therapy dog. Alan does a lot of research before breeding. We are very satisfied. Good luck.


I also bought a puppy from Alan two years ago, my boy turned two in March. He is super smart, has a great personality, and I constantly get compliments on him. LucyBluz I wonder if our goldens are from the same litter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## clueless but in love (Apr 4, 2013)

I grew up down the street from Shadalane! my hubby wasnt willing to fork out the money for one of their dogs....now that we need a service dog, he is singing a different tune


----------

